# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады

## Емельянова Надя

Харе Кришна. Примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. С того самого момента, как я встретила преданных, книги Шрилы Прабхупады заняли в моей жизни одно из главных мест. Сейчас я прихожу к пониманию, что необходимо более глубже погружаться в их чтение. Мне всегда было интересно, как преданные читают книги Шрилы Прабхупады, ведь это необычный процесс, как и чтение маха-мантры. Не могли бы Вы поделиться своими реализациями по этому поводу и дать практические советы в этом служении.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Очень важно читать книги последовательно и регулярно. Особенно это относится к изучению глав. Читайте главу с начала до конца, стараясь понять её суть. Говорится, что тот, кто прочитывает главу сначала до конца, тот способен сразу ощутить счастье. Читая, выписывайте вопросы и противоречия, а потом сразу же задавайте их на лекции или по переписке. Сомнения надо развеивать сразу!

----------

